# Emoticons and smiley request thread.



## azure0wind (Jun 6, 2010)

EMOTICON AND SMILEY REQUEST THREAD

Formats:
*To REQUEST*:
Want to request a smiley / emoticon (choose)
Name: (What name should be to make the emoticons appear)
Reason (Optional, your reason)

*To 'PUBLISH' THE EMMOTICONS OR SMILEY*:
Taking request of (*insert the person name who request here*)
Name: 
Mods please publish this emoticon / smiley to GBATemp.net



Spoiler: LIST




REQUESTS:

YayMii's Request (to publish):
Emoticon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Name: -none- (Post what name you want in this thread)
Reason: 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I made it already, and some people seem to like it.
> azure0wind's Request (to publish):
> Emoticon:
> 
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Jun 6, 2010)

Requesting this emoticon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Name: (it's not named yet)
Reason: I made it already, and some people seem to like it.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 6, 2010)

Name: ^^
Reason: It's nice and I use it a lot


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Name: ^^
> Reason: It's nice and I use it a lot


You're supposed to make an emoticon for it yourself...


----------



## luke_c (Jun 6, 2010)

Shouldn't you of asked the mods before creating a thread like this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you *have* asked the mods before creating a thread like this?


I wondered about that too, as it's not exactly a great idea to flood the place with requests for all sorts of emoticons.

Saying that, I do second what YayMii said, but not that exact one, as the corners aren't transparent.

:hurr:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

He actually has a very good reason for creating this topic, and it is a good idea, I was too lazy to do this myself. What azure0wind should do now is update the first post every time a new emoticon gets created, and then the mods can take a look at what looks good enough to be added.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you of asked the mods before creating a thread like this?


Topic is in a forum called "Site discussions & suggestions".

Stop pretending to be a mod, thats my job.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 6, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just didn't think the mods would want to deal with loads of smiley requests everyday


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 7, 2010)

Request emoticon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Name: :yes:
Reason: Good emoticon i think and want it to be publish in GBATemp


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've always wanted a :crepe: emote 




forgot to erase the background when i uploaded it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone wanna improve/erase the background?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Somebody add the :yaykikkoman: smiley up there!


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 7, 2010)

uhhh.... its already requested in another thread. So i think no need to put the smiley up there again...?


----------



## dice (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not very keen on these kind of threads. If you have a smiley post a thread and if it gains enough positive replies it'll be looked into. I'd rather not have to read through dozens of pages full of requests with little to no feedback from other members on whether they'd use them.

I also wouldn't want 100 smilies to choose from when creating a post. (In other words, lets not have everyone "jump the gun" and create multiple threads - If that happened it'd probably end up being being a banned subject.)


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel like we need a published :facepalm:


----------



## YayMii (Jun 10, 2010)

Requesting an emoticon change: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Change from D: into D=
Reason: because when people post :D:D:D, they expect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, not :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D.


----------

